# Neuse River, NC



## Rick (May 24, 2007)

Juvenile snapping turtle.





















There is a turtle in this pic






Mud or musk, not sure which


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 24, 2007)

Awesome! Arn't the snappers supposed to be the most dangerous species to have as pets?


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2007)

> Awesome! Arn't the snappers supposed to be the most dangerous species to have as pets?


lol no. They can give you a nasty bite but this little guy was very calm and didn't even try to bite.


----------



## OGIGA (May 24, 2007)

Nice


----------



## yen_saw (May 27, 2007)

The juvenile common snapper is probably only 6 month - 1 yr old, there could be more around that area i am sure. Is there a large swarm of tadpoles swimming togehter with the baby common snapper?


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2007)

Yeah he was grabbing them up.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 27, 2007)

I live next to the frog jump capital of the world, and I have thousands of tadpoles here, I must get me some snappers, i only see a couple every now and then, the frogs are taking over the lake. :lol:


----------

